# Secrets to RV on-line reservations



## Kura (Nov 13, 2015)

I need to know what the secret is to registering for RV camping sites in Washington State on line.. I wait with everything ready to register exactually at 7:00 am to the second to click on my site and I can Never get in. Someone always beats me out.  I can't take my RV anywhere. Some one out there has mastered the art of registering on line. Please share your tips if you would be so kind. Thanks.. Stranded RVer. :-(


----------



## LEN (Nov 16, 2015)

Same boat here. I just go somewhere else.

LEN


----------

